# Can you sperate the turbo from the exhaust manifold



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Theunknownbravo said:


> I have a 2019 chevy cruze hatch and ive done so kod to it exhaust and intake but I'm looking to start actually increasing performance and while I was changing the exhaust I seen that the turbo is one piece with the exhaust manifold and I was wondering if any has sperated the two to put head and a bigger turbo in there cruze


Welcome Aboard!

@jblackburn 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

